# Puppy push ups



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Except this puppy weighs over 30kg!!


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:lol: 
Love the 2nd picture... 'yeah, yeah, look at me, light as a feather'


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

Lol! What a workout!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Hee Hee....What a fab way to get fit


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL very cute weight!


----------

